# We Are the Fallen



## Departure Song (Jun 26, 2009)

Carly Smithson (the best vocalist American Idol's ever had)* + Ben Moody (responsible for _Fallen_-era Evanescence) = me bouncing off of walls in excitement.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> We Are the Fallen is a band consisting of former American Idol contestant Carly Smithson, Marty O'Brien, and former Evanescence members Ben Moody, Rocky Gray, and John LeCompt. The band plans to tour theaters across the U.S., beginning in September 2009. The band's name is an allusion to Evanescence's 2003 album, Fallen.
> 
> Originally called "The Fallen", the band was re-named after receiving a cease and desist notice from English cover band The Fallen, which has existed since 2005.
> 
> ...


"Bury Me Alive" on YouTube

*I didn't just start thinking this now. I adored Carly when she was on Idol and was upset when she left after an excellent performance of the _Jesus Christ Superstar_ theme.


----------



## Zuu (Jun 26, 2009)

HERE'S SOME ATTENTION BEING PAID

so yeah I listened to it and it's cool WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT :[


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 1, 2009)

I haven't heard this yet, but my gf is an Ev fan and she didn't like this, so I have no clue what to make of it yet.


----------

